# New Aluminum Boat opinions



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a new boat , and primarily use it around the lakes& reservoirs of Central Ohio.
I have been doing allot of research , and have my choices narrowed down in no particular order to either:a Crestliner 14 Kodiak Tiller, Alumacraft Escape 145 Tiller, Lund Fury 1400 Tiller and a 2013 TRACKER® Guide V-16 Laker DLX Tiller.
And the motor I want is a 25 HP Merc 4 stroke.
I have done allot of research and narrowed it down to this size and style of boat.
Price wise they are all about the same. Any opinions out there on which craft might be best?


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

LUND,,,You won"t regret it


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

I have a 2001 Lund Rebel 1440v w/ a 25hp Merc 2 stroke and absolutely love it. Not a tiller model, but very comparable to the Fury you are looking at.

Can't speak for any of the other models you have listed, but would definitely recommend Lund. Happy shopping!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The 16 footer would be nice, for size-- but the lund is the best imo. I started with a 14 foot crestliner and 3 boats later I have a 17 foot smokercraft with a 115 merc. My very last boat will be a 18 ft Lund at age 57. I'm 52 now. The smoker does well on erie and Michigan and the local lakes. Tom


----------



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

As stated before, "Lund".
I was at the same point as you last year at this time. Researched them all including all of the reviews that I could find. Bottom line is that I always wanted a Lund, got it and
couldn't be happier. Good luck with making your choice and let us know what the final decision is.


----------



## Brownfish89 (Feb 27, 2012)

Out of that list I would go with the 16 footer.
A little more room and when it gets a little rough you will be glad you did


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Why a 25 hp. Either go 9.9 or a 50 hp.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Go 9.9hp--You can still do Alum on weekdays. You will love Hoover. 
What is a 25hp?? Agree with Dovans--load up or get two oars.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Why a 25 hp. Either go 9.9 or a 50 hp.


Took the words right out of my mouth...I'd go 9.9.


----------



## TroyD (Apr 9, 2014)

For fishing around central ohio I'd go with something mod-v Tracker makes some great boats for the money if your buying new and like some of the other guys have said 9.9 is the way to go you can go almost anywhere in this area and it goes more than fast enough for fishing. Merc makes a great 9.9 four stroke its got plenty of power, and it sips fuel. Get what you really want and dont try to save a few pennies you'll regret it in the end.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

How fast can you really go with a 9.9... 10-15 MPH right..?
With a 25HP you add about a extra 15 MPH , and get a fuel injected engine i.e. a smoother ride. Plus I can get a 25 HP with power tilt. 

I know I am missing out on a few lakes around Central Ohio with HP restrictions, but the lakes I primarily fish (Griggs , Oshay, Alum, Buckeye , Dellaware and CJ) don't have HP restrictions , and I don't want to be chugging around those body's of water in a 9.9. The reason I am getting a boat is so I spend more time fishing , and less time getting to the place I want to fish. (though going higher then a 25HP is something I am considering. )

I have two reasons for picking a Deep V over a Mod V. First one is I am more a multi species angler , variety is the spice of life , I love my bass fishing , but I also want to get out there and musky, walleye , Catfish , and Crappie fish as well. Second is I want a boat I can take up to lake erie on a calm day and do some near shore fishing with, and frankly the thought of a Mod V on erie (especially a entry level one) scares me. I grew up taking small Deep V tillers on on lake erie for perch and walleye, so its something I am comfortable with.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Any reason for a tiller rather then console? Feel sorry for your back. And imo get the highest power motor rated for your boat. We didnt and regret it,big time. And if planning erie trips id go with the bigger of the boats, and you can always get a kicker if wanted/needed down the road... 

Btw if you plan on trolling alot you may wanna look into a steering wheel..
And enjoy whatever you end up with...


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had a few boats now and I can offer the following advice. Go as big as you can afford or else, like me, you will be selling in a season or two to go bigger, taking a nice hit in the process. This applies for length and HP equally. 

14ft would be ok for 2 people but you will absolutely be wishing you had at least a 17ft'er when you have more than 2 people. 9.9 HP is also good but IMHO only if all you are planning to hit is 10HP limit lakes or fishing no wake zones. You'll want much bigger if you plan to hit sizable lakes with no HP limit - especially anything like south pool at Alum. 25HP is ok if you only want to go 15-20 MPH. But again, if you can afford it, I would go at least 50HP if you plan to hit no limit lakes, again especially like Alum South. 50HP will typically go at least 32MPH on a 17ft.... mine goes 35MPH on a 17.5FT Mod-V. I have also found having a mod-v (over a deep-v) lets me get just a little further into coves -- you'll definitely want power trim as well. 

Lastly, I have always been of the mind to buy a much bigger/nicer slightly used boat for the same money you would buy a smaller/under-powered brand new boat. There are many quality used boats for sell here and on CL under $12-15K. Some for sale even still have a warranty, like mine . I lucked out and bought mine new, but I saved thousands buying a 2010 floor model at the beginning of the 2012 season. Just like I warned about above, I'm only selling now to get a pontoon so that I can take more than 4 people out at a time, and maybe sleep over night when fishing really late.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Any reason for a tiller rather then console? Feel sorry for your back. And imo get the highest power motor rated for your boat. We didnt and regret it,big time. And if planning erie trips id go with the bigger of the boats, and you can always get a kicker if wanted/needed down the road...
> 
> Btw if you plan on trolling alot you may wanna look into a steering wheel..
> And enjoy whatever you end up with...


I am going with a 14 or 16 ft boat so I want all the room I can get, and I am a relatively young guy in good shape so I'm not to worried about my back, if I was getting anything bigger then a 16 footer id go steering wheel (im not going bigger b/c I generally fish by myself, and I cant fit anything bigger then a 16footer in my garage), but like I said I grew up taking tillers out on lake erie and lakes up north , always liked the control and simplicity they provided. 

But the feedback from this post has helped , now I am leaning towards a Lund Fury 1600 with a 40 HP (which is the Max for the Lund 1600)


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> I am going with a 14 or 16 ft boat so I want all the room I can get, and I am a relatively young guy in good shape so I'm not to worried about my back, if I was getting anything bigger then a 16 footer id go steering wheel (im not going bigger b/c I generally fish by myself, and I cant fit anything bigger then a 16footer in my garage), but like I said I grew up taking tillers out on lake erie and lakes up north , always liked the control and simplicity they provided.
> 
> But the feedback from this post has helped , now I am leaning towards a Lund Fury 1600 with a 40 HP (which is the Max for the Lund 1600)


Good for back trolling too.(tiller) Get the Lund!!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I like the Fury a lot, but for the price range of 8000+ dollars you can get yourself into a really nice used boat and get way more boat for your money. I'm not talking about an older boat either, one less than 5 years old.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Just an example of what you can get for around the same price. If you are going to hit erie this would be a much better option.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/boa/4394803770.html


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

timmyv said:


> Just an example of what you can get for around the same price. If you are going to hit erie this would be a much better option.
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/boa/4394803770.html


looks like a swing away tounge too.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's another example - 

http://columbus.craigslist.org/boa/4394350552.html


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Gov,

Just to give you some frame of reference (as mentioned earlier, I have a 14 ft deep-V Lund w/ 25 hp Merc.):

Like you, I have limited garage space and this was as big as I could go at the moment. However, I have never regretted the purchase.

It has handled large Canadian waters, Sandusky Bay, and nearshore open waters of Erie off Marblehead with no problems. Plus, it has been great on local waters. The deep-V gives it plenty of stability but I can still get into plenty of skinny water if needed. 

I can top out around 25 mph if by myself and still run about 18-20 mph fully loaded. If you can upgrade to the 40 hp, I would do it. A little more speed is always a good thing!

One other suggestion: I would also get yourself a good trolling motor for the times you may want to hit up the 10 hp lakes. I like to fish Rushcreek sometimes and having a good electric option makes it manageable.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

timmyv said:


> I like the Fury a lot, but for the price range of 8000+ dollars you can get yourself into a really nice used boat and get way more boat for your money. I'm not talking about an older boat either, one less than 5 years old.


This might sound counter-productive, but I am not really sure I want "More Boat" then what I can get in a 15 or 16 ft lund. My old man made that mistake, we used to have this great 19ft Alumacraft that we would take out onto Erie all the time , it was a older boat but it got the Job done . He wanted to upgrade so he went with a 33 ft fiberglass monstrosity, and now we hardly ever take it out because it cost $500 just to fill the gas tank. I had the same issue with Kayak fishing , for a while I had a simple sit in kayak that weighed 40lbs and I could easily throw on top of my car and go fishing with, then I upgraded to a much larger more expensive model that I didnt use near as much because it was to heavy and a pain in the ass to transport. So I went back to a simple $400 sit-in , and am happy as hell with it. I fear since I mostly just fish by-myself if I get "More Boat" it will be more hassle then it is worth , and I wont use it. 

I keep checking the used market , and If I could find what it is I am looking for I would jump on it , but people seem to be holding on to their 15-16ft Aluminum fishing boats.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Jay-Bee , 

I have every intention on getting a good Bow Trolling motor for it , and I already own a Endura 45 Transom Mount trolling Motor for the stern. 

My question is if I go to a electric only lake do I have to remove the outboard? or can I use the boat as is as long as I dont fire the outboard up?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Jay-Bee ,
> 
> I have every intention on getting a good Bow Trolling motor for it , and I already own a Endura 45 Transom Mount trolling Motor for the stern.
> 
> My question is if I go to a electric only lake do I have to remove the outboard? or can I use the boat as is as long as I dont fire the outboard up?


no and they usally will let you use your motor to get on the trailer


----------



## JayBee (May 27, 2011)

Yep, what Saugeye Tom said.

I usually just leave my motor trimmed up to reduce drag. No need to actually remove it though. Heck, as light as the boat is, I typically don't even fire it up to load or unload and just end up walking it off and on. 

More and more places are also going to 10 hp OR no wake if your motor is larger (i.e. Knox, Burr Oak, etc.) so that you can still still use your big motor.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Gov,
Let us know what ya get. Turned into a good thread. Brought back a bunch of Memories....


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Gov,
> Let us know what ya get. Turned into a good thread. Brought back a bunch of Memories....


Will do , I plan on pulling the trigger this weekend .


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Alumacraft I don't want to start a war with the Lund guys so that is all the further I'm going to elaborate because I haven't owned either brand. I have done a LOT of research as others I know and trust have and if you want to get the best boat for your buck Alumacraft can't be beat. The devil is in the details. I spent some time with a fellow who worked for both Companies and the insight he provided on both companies newest models convinced me. Hope this helps!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have noticed that the one really nice thing about the Alumacraft Escape 145 Tiller is it has a track system for installing Rod Holders w/ out having to drill holes in the boat. It looks like the Fury 1400 and 1600 the only way to install rod holders is with Clamps or drilling.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Gov, I have to admit you have been given alot of great advice on this thread. Sounds like you have solid reasons getting what you want. 

I owned a 16' Deep V with a 30 hp as my first boat. I ended up hating it. Sold it and didnt fish again for long long time. If it got choppy, or windy, that Deep V was all over the place. 30 hp was not enough to get me out trouble. 

The boat I have now is a 17' Fischer with a 40hp. (Mod. V) I do not know for sure if what I have now is lighter, or the extra 10 hp is making the difference. I can run 30mph with myself and another person. The wind still can play havoc but not anywhere as bad as the "V". Big waves are a problem. I stay out of them.<G> I dont believe though, that my 17' footer would be any less safe than a 16' V on Lake Erie. I did take my 16" "V" on Erie couple times. I did not like the lack of power when a mile out. As for speed, Mr. Tricked out Bass Boat is going to beat me to the other side of the lake. I'll be there half minute later. On my modified V, I installed a Minn Kota pwer drive that has a 17' cord. I sit by the console in the middle of the boat and troll with that. I have the option of upgrading the trolling motor to those fancy FOB devices, but my understanding is, that the foot pedal will be non-useable. So I have not done that. I need both hands for Bass fishing. If I were to buy another boat, I would definitely get a larger motor, and a wider beam. I also have power trim with this boat, and I am going to say it is a must have. I only have the ability to use a 12 volt trolling motor, I would look at a 24V. Whether it is welded, or rivited, I dont think it matters and shouldnt be a deal breaker. Another con with my boat, I cant put it in the garage. Perhaps if I had a swing away tounge I could, I dont know. Im building portable ehh, car port for it his year though. Good luck, and you will know when the right boat comes along. Just dont be afraid to sit back and wait for the right one.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I had the 14' crestliner Kodiak, absolutely loved the boat, took it out on Erie all the time. Had a 25 merc on it. Upgraded to 16' crestliner fishhawk side console, love that boat.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

http://columbus.craigslist.org/boa/4414907076.html maybe this is what your looking for its a lund


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I've got a Alumacraft Fisherman 145 with a 15hp on it. One of these days a 25 will go on it but the 15 does the job. I fish 99 percent of the time by myself or just my wife goes along. ( got a pontoon for then we take the grandsons out).
Tiller steering as a console steering would take up to much room. I did have to drill holes for the rod holders and a few other mods that I added. Real easy for one person to handle either putting in or taking out of the water. Bilge pump and live well come standard but did have to pay a little extra for getting it painted the green color.
Just took the tarps off yesterday and getting it ready. Motor also has power trim. Nice to have.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

As some of you guys have pointed out, probably even more important than deciding on your outboard motor horsepower is getting a boat and trolling motor that will handle a 24 volt trolling motor system. If you like to fish all day and/or want to fish Hoover or Rush or other "trolling motor only" lakes, you will regret getting a 12 volt system. 

But...a 24 volt system doubles your battery weight, and they usually weigh a ton so factor that as well into your decision on the boat's big motor! 

Like others have also said....you can probably find a barely used boat in great shape for a heavy discount. But I can also appreciate wanting something new, with a warranties motor and a hull that at least starts out as leak free.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll go along with the Lund, I fish a 16 ft. Rebel with a 30 Merc. and love it. Plenty of room for 3 with a bunch of gear. The 30 gets me 27mph by myself with my gear, fill the live well and lose some but still lots of zip. With the swing away tounge on the trailer it fits in the garage with no problem.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have decided to follow the advice of allot of people in this thread and wait it out until a good used boat becomes available in the style I'm looking for, I saw one on criegs list perfect for me, just waiting to hear back from the seller.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

You must take each and everyone of us that gave advice out after you buy the boat.


----------



## car1788 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have the 16 foot Fury, with the 25 hp Yamaha.
With the 16 foot and a extra seat base you can fish 3 guys no problem.


----------



## Holiday (Jan 23, 2008)

Like others have said, buy the largest boat you can afford and handle by yourself. I have an 18 foot Lund. I went with this size because I fish Lake Erie, Lake St. Clair, and the smaller reservoirs. The windshield makes a big difference on the larger water. I have a 115 4-stroke Mercury which I love but also have a 9.9 4-stroke Evinrude for trolling slower speeds and also for the lakes with restrictions. I have heard that the smaller Mercury motors are now made in China and are junk. The thickness of the aluminum on the boat might factor in on your decision. Good luck and enjoy your new boat.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> I have decided to follow the advice of allot of people in this thread and wait it out until a good used boat becomes available in the style I'm looking for, I saw one on criegs list perfect for me, just waiting to hear back from the seller.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


did ya pull the trigger???


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

If Erie interests you, a deep v is your best bet. Will vote for used also but would definitely stay with 4 stroke. I think it's just a matter of time before some sort of tax/usage fee is put on 2 stroke technology.

Fished inlands and Erie for 10 yrs from a 16' crestliner deep v 40 hp. Easy to handle solo and enough boat for 2' or less on big pond. Erie is an AMAZING fishery. Would suggest a consule and wheel for trolling.....much more comfortable in 2' waves than a tiller and it frees up the stern for landing fish. Best of luck whatever ya select.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> did ya pull the trigger???


Nope nothing yet, but I am going to be patient, and wait for what I am looking for.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like I am going to go with a 2003 Lowe 160W, w/ a 50HP Merc 4 stroke. I am taking it for a test drive at Alum next week. Really good price, one previous owner, and in great condition. Not a deep V , but more I thought about more I wanted the mod v for the kind of fishing I primary do around here (central ohio). If I ever move back up to Cleveland then Ill go for the big brand new 100+ HP deep V.


----------



## Crest17cx (Jan 29, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, what are you paying for it?


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

That sounds like a perfect size boat for where you fish (same places I haunt). I am going to be in the market for an upgrade in the next 2-3 years and debating heavily on weather to go just big enough to fish Erie on occasion or just buy something similar to what you are buying. Good Luck with the new vessel!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

That sounds like a great boat. I looked at a couple Lowes before I bought the one I have. They were basically sold while I was on the way to look at them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Govbarney said:


> Looks like I am going to go with a 2003 Lowe 160W, w/ a 50HP Merc 4 stroke. I am taking it for a test drive at Alum next week. Really good price, one previous owner, and in great condition. Not a deep V , but more I thought about more I wanted the mod v for the kind of fishing I primary do around here (central ohio). If I ever move back up to Cleveland then Ill go for the big brand new 100+ HP deep V.


Nice! Congrats and good luck. And yes if we didnt fish erie/st.clair, wecwoud have a smaller boat(actually may get a real small one in future) as well. 
Our boatvis a lowe,there good solid boats. And knox marina(last i knew) is a lowe dealer,and are great tovwork with!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a nice boat - congrats. I am hoping to upgrade my boat in the next year.


----------

